# Dog Box



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a custom built 3 compartment dog box made by Regal Dog Boxes. If your dogs get along with each other you could fit 6 to 9 dogs in it depending on their size. Fully insulated. Aluminum skin with wood interior. Aluminum grate doors with rear vents. Dimensions are 72" long X 42" deep X 29" high. I don't think this has ever had a dog in it. I'm selling for a friend who had it built and never mounted it on his truck, it just sat around his house. Has a couple scuffs from getting moved around but otherwise in excellent condition. This was $700 new plus a couple hundred shipping. Asking $350.00
Wes
801-550-4973


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Price lowered to $300.00


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Still available?


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

May be sold. Will know later today.
Thanks
Wes


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Sold


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Wes said:


> Sold


Well shoot, I was hoping to snag it up, it would be nice to have so I can take the shell off the truck but keep the dogs safe.


----------

